# Plug-in air fresheners - safe?



## mlynnc

Are plug-in air fresheners okay to have in a house with a cat? Enzo is a fairly snuffly cat, I'm wondering if it affects him at all.


----------



## Shin

I have plug-ins around the home and as long as they are away from the floor/2 feet up from the cats sort of walking area it should be fine. I have a glade crystal glass thing on top of the litter aswell and that does no harm to them.

Hope that helped, all cats are different but it shouldn't cause any averse reactions to him.


----------



## mlynnc

Shin said:


> I have plug-ins around the home and as long as they are away from the floor/2 feet up from the cats sort of walking area it should be fine. I have a glade crystal glass thing on top of the litter aswell and that does no harm to them.
> 
> Hope that helped, all cats are different but it shouldn't cause any averse reactions to him.


Thanks for your help!

I only have one plug-in (it is eye level with him) and it is in my entrance hall. Enzo has to walk past it to greet us, to get to the kitchen for his food and to use the toilet...


----------



## Shin

No problem! I'd keep an eye on him if he's the sort of kitty that may be prone to aversions with certain things like that-but otherwise it should all be A-okay. I have one in nearly every room in the house (I know, bit weird!) and none of the cats are remotely bothered by it


----------



## NEW2CATS

nothing to do with the cats but are you aware that plug in air fresheners are the biggest cause of house fires in the uk?

I am too worried to use them now


----------



## Shin

Off topic aswell:
Is that because people leaving them to 'run dry?' I had to have a chat about this to one of the ladies I care for as it had gone browny/black inside the air freshner and I made sure to write it in my notes in the communications book. I make sure to turn mine off before bed in any case.


----------



## ambercat

Most plug in air fresheners contain phenols from the essential oils, phenols are highly toxic to cats - I wouldnt use them.


----------



## mlynnc

NEW2CATS said:


> nothing to do with the cats but are you aware that plug in air fresheners are the biggest cause of house fires in the uk?
> 
> I am too worried to use them now


Really? I've used them for years, never heard of that before! I wonder if having them on a low setting will reduce this risk at all? My plug-in is always on the lowest setting, mostly because I don't like an overpowering smell. It is on such a low setting that I cant ever smell it, it's just good for neutralising the air.



ambercat said:


> Most plug in air fresheners contain phenols from the essential oils, phenols are highly toxic to cats - I wouldnt use them.


Really? What symptoms would a cat have if they were being affected by phenols?

I use the ASDA ones... 'Plug in diffuser - blue lotus & bamboo'









It's a shame they don't mention what is in it on the website. I don't often need to change them, so I don't have the packaging to look at it.


----------



## Leigh P

Hi

I don't know about the phenols, but my other half is a firefighter and I'm not allowed to bring a plug-in into the house! Apparently they can get hot and then combust! Lots of house fires are caused by this (along with leaving your washing machine on when you go out - not allowed to do this either!!)

Hope this helps
Leigh


----------



## Tom&Izzie'sMum

ambercat said:


> Most plug in air fresheners contain phenols from the essential oils, phenols are highly toxic to cats - I wouldnt use them.


Have always wondered about this - I don't use them myself as I've always thought it must be awful for the cats' poor noses to be constantly assaulted by smelly air fresheners, seeing as the sockets are round-about cat height.
I tend to stick to my burner and essential oils.:smile5:


----------



## 1971

I would steer well clear, not only for your cats good health but for your own.
They are full of toxins.

Some reading for you:

Fresh scent may hide toxic secret

Danger alert over air fresheners - Times Online

Air freshener - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nickman

Hi guys,

I've been doing abit of research on air-fresheners and alot of them have Chemicals, however, i've came across a company that uses natural blends and *not chemicals*. So i contacted the man and i spoke for a good while before i went ahead to buy anything from him. 
I Bought a machine, some blends and some solRox Rock salt. The blend spearmint by gum is just Great just Great !!!! I've been with him over 6 months now. I just pick up the phone and call him and order. No messing about. Just Simple. I don't buy from anyone else again. Cos i go direct to him one fee one price no middle man and it arrives the next day. Now my house smells great.

Aromair - sea air breathing & air therapy system

Thanks

Nickman


----------



## Ally-Kats

I'm not sure if I'd like to use one in our house with our cat. We've never owned one ourselves but further to previous comments, I have noticed that some do get a bit hot, the other concern I would have is that cats have quite a good sense of smell compared to humans, and they must be simply overpowering to a cat, even more so to a dog I would guess.

We stay about once a year in a Gite in France that we like, the owner of the Gite has one of these gadgets in the living room area, and I have to unplug it as I notice it makes my eyes water:crying: I haven't got the heart to tell her but the first time we ever stayed there I hadn't noticed it plugged into the wall, and just assumed the overpowering smell was a cheap perfume she must have been wearing :smile5: 

I always think that things like that are putting chemicals in our bodies (and our cats), and maybe that's not such a good thing, over a long period of time


----------



## 1971

Nickman said:


> Hi guys,
> Aromair - sea air breathing & air therapy system


Nice link, there are some good stuff I will read more tom and think I might order some stuff. thanks


----------



## Nickman

Hi Guys,

I know some of you have been put off by the chemicals by air wick, Febreze and the likes. The man from aromair also does free rental machines and non-chemical blends. So if it don't meet your needs then you lost nothing. If you don't ask you don't get simple. When you shop at asda or morris, tesco etc where ever you may go. The staff there either have a lack of knowledge of the what they are selling in the store's or they are not aware of the product and it's application. It's either in stock or not or we don't know. Grrrrrr.

Just like everybody i want my house clean and i like my house smelling fresh to. I use to deliver tv sets for a firm a few, few years ago. I walked into one house and i had to walk straight back out and take a deep breath of fresh air and walk back in. Trust me star the smell was *nasty* like something dead or an animal or someone crapped on the floor. I'm talking when i was more or less a school leaver 1985-86. I'm 40 now and i still remember the smell today and i can even remember which dam house it was.

Aromacology
is the name scientists have appointed Aromatherapy in recognition of of its importance in natural health and research into the many ways that healing plants can help our lives. Plants have evolved (and are still evolving) to protect themselves against organisms that would want to harm them, this has taken a very long time and underpins their importance to us and the way we live.

I hope this helps.

Nickman


----------



## maisey moo 12

When we did use them one of our cats itched all the time. He also is alergic to carpet fresheners so i will not have one in the house at all now


----------



## Nickman

Hi Guys,

Sorry, but how can water cause allergies? How can water and Spearmint contain chemicals? Water is from the ground and spearmint is also made from water. Its the innovation that goes behind it to make it natural. As i said before, i did my research ( many days staying on-line ) on air-fresheners and Aromair came out on-top. Water. We drink it, we shower it, we can mix it, you can add to it, you can bottle it. 

Pet food companies make pet food, who knows what sort of crap they put into it. My cat would not eat tin cat food. 16 years we had her. we had go to the markets and buy chicken wings and legs and home food meat that we made, that's all she would eat.

Regards

Nickman


----------



## Milly22

Oh shizer, I use them all the time. hmy:


----------



## Acrophylla

Plug-in air fresheners are very bad news. I am amazed they are sold because they kill pet fish and can give people headaches and watery eyes. A neighbour's cat that visits me always has hot ears and stinks of air-freshener, unfortunately he lives in a house that uses lots of them. His ears cool down and he looks so much better after he has been in my air-freshener free house for a few hours!


----------



## Nickman

Hi Guys,

I do agree with you dat plug-in air fresheners are bad for you. All the plug-ins do is just cover up the smell and I guess cats and dogs are more sensitive to plug-ins then man and women. 


Kind Regards 

Nickman


----------

